# Eye Catchlight



## onesix (Nov 26, 2009)

I did a search on how to create a catch light but came up empty handed.  

Does anyone have a good idea on how to create one?


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 26, 2009)

in short - _*flash*_ or photoshop, but i'm not a fan of later one.
In long - using flash off-camera besides catch light will also give you nicer, less flat :meh: of lighting.
If you're asking about catchlight, it is probably that you aren't familiar with how to use camera flash, thus best advice is start learning lighting. There are hundreds of tutorials, books, videos out there. Here are few names of people that I think are pretty good to learn from: Steve Sint, David Ziser, James Schmelzer, Joe McNally, the list DOES go on and on but if you google, or you tube these names you'll get hit with lots of stuff.
Here's a site, that I feel (and it is my opinion *not* a fact  ) does a pretty good job explaining various portrait lighting patterns Portrait Lighting.
Welcome to the wonderful world of lighting, you are on the way of become greater then you are right now. :thumbup:
Holla back for more input


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 26, 2009)

A catch light is the reflection of a light source in someone's eye.  So to get a catchlight, just position your subject and/or light source so that the reflection is visible from the camera's angle.  

To artificially add a catch light, you can just paint in some bright pixels in their eye.  Look at the direction of the light, so that you put it in a believable spot.


----------



## onesix (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. I understand how to get it in the studio.  I was looking on how to create one PP if I'm was outside or just didn't get one.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Peano (Nov 27, 2009)

onesix said:


> I understand how to get it in the studio.  I was looking on how to create one PP if I'm was outside or just didn't get one.



How you add a catchlight depends on the image and the lighting conditions. A technique that works in one set of conditions can look fake in a different set of conditions. Notice the variety in the examples below. You need to post an image.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 27, 2009)

copy one from some generic image and use those, generally aroung 10,12,2 o'clock, pending condition of course


----------



## Peeb (Jan 30, 2016)

Bumping this ancient thread.

Any other thoughts on eye catchlight?


----------



## MRnats (Jan 30, 2016)

Blank layer, soft white brush, dab in a couple of spots, opacity to taste.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

